# Russell Boots



## GAbuckhunter88

I am looking at getting a pair of russell boots, more specifically the Russell Knock-a-bouts or the Double Moccasin Bottom Zephyr. Any experience or opinions on them? Are they worth the money?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

anyone???


----------



## GMORE

I have the double moccasin zephyr and love em.  Just about to send them in for a new set of soles.  VERY comfortable, good looking, and durable boot.  Kind of my everyday boot.  Good for yard work, dove and quail hunting, rainy days, and just wearing out and about.  With no laces, I wouldn't use them for hard hunting or hilly terrain, but thats not what they are made for.  The zip up feature is too convenient not to wear them.  It's hard to go wrong with a pair of Russels made here in the U.S.A.


----------



## Knotwild

I have had 4 pairs over the years. They are comfortable and I love their styling. But the high price does not reflect extended longevity. Mine were used in farming and wetland delineation work and did not stand up to wet conditions, briars, brush, and mud any better than a cheaper boot. I have been using Bates military boot some lately and for $60.00 they are taking much more abuse and are still in one piece. 

Consequently, I only buy Russell or Gokey when I see them on Ebay at deal prices.


----------



## Gaswamp

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> anyone???



do a search with russell boots....lots of old threads.


----------



## Gaswamp

Knotwild said:


> I have had 4 pairs over the years. They are comfortable and I love their styling. But the high price does not reflect extended longevity. Mine were used in farming and wetland delineation work and did not stand up to wet conditions, briars, brush, and mud any better than a cheaper boot. I have been using Bates military boot some lately and for $60.00 they are taking much more abuse and are still in one piece.
> 
> Consequently, I only buy Russell or Gokey when I see them on Ebay at deal prices.




Just curious what part of the Russell boot did not hold up?  Were they not rebuildable?


----------



## Knotwild

The leather did not seem tough. Briars and brush ate away the little rim of leather on the mocassin toe; they cracked in the fold where the sole joins the upper and even when really putting snow seal in there; and the heel pulled off of one boot. They can be rebuilt, but even that is fairly expensive now a days. One pair I had custom made with double vamps and snake proof leather 16" high didn't last two years of wetland work. Plus I specifically talked with them on the phone about how I used boots and what I needed to purchase. After they failed, I emailed them about the problem and they indicated that it is hard to find tough hides today as so many cows are grain fed and pampered. 

I have a pair of Imperials and a pair of pull on snake proof boots now that I have babied and that are lasting. But, I can't see spending $397.00 plus shipping(Imperial price) for boots that don't last for a lifetime. I got each pair off Ebay for $100.00 shipped.

Don't get me wrong. They are wonderfully crafted boots made by some great people. And my boots work in rough conditions; I might be in and out of water for 8 hours a day or heavy brush and briars. But economically, I can't justify owning them at normal pricing.


----------



## bross07

I wear the Cavaliers, best boot IMO..... All I wear for an everyday boot.


----------



## QTurn

I have the Zephyrs and love them.  I would highly recommend having them custom made.  It's not that much more that just buying a normal size.  Their catalog comes with the sheet to trace your feet and instructions to measure.  I got measured at the Southeast Wildlife Expo in Charleston at their vendor booth.  Took 6 months to get them and it was worth the wait!!  Plus they'll keep my measurements on file for 10 years.....


----------



## texwilliams

I recently purchased a pair of Chippewa boots that are made to be very comparable to the Russell boot.  I will say they are extremely comfortable and made from Bison leather.  They look almost identical to the Russell Double Moccasin Zephyr. And with a cost around $170 so about half price of the Russell


----------



## Hogtown

I have 4 pair of Russell boots and 3 pair of Gokey (also custom made).  My Gokeys never, ever get worn anymore.  I'm 54, have worn boots 325 days a year since I was 10. I've owned nearly every boot you can name. Nothing compares to Russell.  My daily wear pair is the Joe's PH, which is the most comfortable shoe/boot I've ever owned.  I regards to toughness - I've had no complaints at all. Keep them oiled like any leather boot and they are great.


----------



## USAhunter

I have had a pair of Russell Double Moccasin Zephyr for about 8 months, and they already need repairs. The seam on the tip of the toe is split wide open and the stitching on the side is separating too. They are very comfortable, but do not hold up to everyday work. I regret spending the money on them.


----------



## MrgreenJeans

I had a pair of Zephyr's that the soles wore out in 6 months of light use.


----------



## deadend

The stitching on the moc toes will wear out quickly from briars.  They fell apart much faster than any other boots I've had which is a little perturbing due to their inflated price.


----------

